# what does it mean to have anal glands expressed?



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

i've wondered this for a long time...:huh:?


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well I don't have a technical medical answer for it. But basically dogs have anal glands. And little dogs tend to not be able to express them naturally I guess. Bigger dogs have less of a problem as so I'm told...bigger poo. Does it for them supposedly.

And I guess not all little dogs have this problem. Andy never had any problems until he got older. So when he got groomed the groomer would express them during his bath...of if in between times and they would bother him, we'd go to the vet.

I'm not sure exactly what they DO...but they express the glands, because if not it can become impacted or infected and maybe need surgery to corrrect the problem. So it's something that can't go untreated. You can tell when the dog starts scooting alot, or licking down there. Or has trouble while pooping. That sort of thing, to look out for it.

But thats pretty much all I know about it, I'm sure someone on here has a better scientific or more detailed answer :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Amanda's explanation is pretty right on. Here's the answer from a FAQ on the Foxstone Maltese website : 

*Anal Glands: these are two glands found on either side of the anus under the tail also known as "scent glands" which is why you often see two dogs sniffing in that location when they meet, as it is manner of identification. These two glands will normally express a brown, smelly liquid on their own during defecation. They can also be expressed by muscular contraction when the dog is frightened or excited. Sometimes the glands are not naturally expressed and become full or cause irritation which will cause a dog to "scoot" along the ground. An owner, groomer or veterinarian canexpress these glands manually when required. In some cases the glands become impacted and infected which will require manually expressing the glands, sometimes under anesthetic and then treatment with an antibiotic. *

I don't think it's anything you have to worry about unless you notice behavior that might indicate your pup has full glands (scooting, etc). The vet/groomer could also tell you, but I know many people prefer to have this done ONLY at the vet, as doing it incorrectly could cause injury


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Our Jack would have problems with his. We would have to go to the Vet and have it taken care of. Was very painful for him also.
Never let a groomer do this!!!
Our Chase and Ozzy do not have a problem and have never had to have them expressed. They never scoot.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks guys! i was just a little confused with all the answers i got from the search


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

theboyz said:


> Our Jack would have problems with his. We would have to go to the Vet and have it taken care of. Was very painful for him also.
> Never let a groomer do this!!!
> Our Chase and Ozzy do not have a problem and have never had to have them expressed. They never scoot.


Dixie has had problems with hers on and off for some time. Just last month they were very infected and she needed medication [again]. She visits the groomer at minimum 2x per month. The groomer expresses them [not every visit]. I thought the groomer was qualified. No?? Should I be taking Dixie to the vet one per month to have them expressed? 

[I have been using the same groomer for five years and know she is in good hands. I thought this was part of a groomers service].


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well it depends on the groomer. The one groomer Andy went to was really good but then she kind of retired so we had to find a new groomer. And that groomer wasn't good at it at all, so we had her stop doing it and we just took him to the vet for it to be done. So it really depends on the groomer if they are good at it.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am against having the anal glands expressed on a regular basis. *If it's not broken, don't fix it*. I really don't understand why a groomer would do this if there is not a problem. And if there is a problem, it should be the vet taking care of it. Maybe it is the groomers creating a problem by doing this on a regular basis. 
*Alex is 12-1/2 years old, he never had his anal glands expressed.* But I groom him myself. The day he really needs it, it's going to be the *vet *doing it. And it's not because they scoot a few times that they need this. It could well be that they are only itching.


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

You'll know if they get infected. I just had to have surgery on my dog about 3 weeks ago because one anal glad got infected and normal antibiotics didn't take care of it.

Talk about smelly!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

OK, thank you. I will rely on the vet in the future.

PS My vet was the one who told me Dixie's glands should be expressed monthly.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

fach said:


> OK, thank you. I will rely on the vet in the future.
> 
> PS My vet was the one who told me Dixie's glands should be expressed monthly.


 
I wouldn't do that, like everyone else said...only if they are causing problems. The dog might be expressing them on their own no problems. Andy never had problems with his till he got older. So then thats when the groomer or vet started doing it, when it reguarly became bothersome to him. I wouldn't do it on a regular basis though, just for the heck of it.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

what do they do when they actually "express" them?


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've never seen it done, but from what I understand they press upwards on the glands in order to expel the liquid that's in the glands. 

Here's a video, if you're really curious. But again, I would not do this personally. Take your pup to the vet if you think this needs to be done. 

How to Express a Dog's Anal Gland: How to Groom a Dog | eHow.com


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

I wouldn't do it, I would make sure a vet would (if necessary). I was just really confused because all these info sights keep saying to express their glands and I'm like "WHAT!?!?" I had no idea what it was  lol


----------

